# Podcasts, anyone?



## EspCap (26. September 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen,

aus reiner Neugier mal in die Runde gefragt - hört ihr Podcasts? Und wenn ja, welche? Vielleicht finden ja ein paar Leute neuen Hörstoff dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich jede Woche insgesamt ca. 4-5 Stunden im Bus sitze hab ich relativ viel Zeit für Podcasts. Und das bringt mich auch schon auf den ersten.

Bits und So - erscheint wöchentlich. Hauptthemen sind Apple, Politik und allgemein das Internet und aktuelle Technik.
The Talk Show - erscheint leider nicht sehr regelmäßig, ähnliche Themen wie bei BuS, mit John Gruber und Dan Benjamin. 
Not Safe For Work - alles und auch nichts. Bunt gemischte Themen mit Tim Pritlove und Holger Klein. Und wirklich NsfW teilweise, aber durchaus unterhaltsam. Erscheint auch eher unregelmäßig.


Dann lasst mal hören was ihr so hört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. September 2010)

Buffedcast (:


----------



## Tikume (26. September 2010)

http://www.spieleveteranen.de/podcasts

http://www.heldendaten.de/content/podcasts

http://gameone.de/specials/der-gameone-plauschangriff

http://www.pcgames.de/PC-Games-Podcast-Thema-233689/


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://gameone.de/sp...-plauschangriff



Stimmt, hab ich ganz vergessen. Hör ich auch ganz gerne, wenn ich Zeit habe. Ist einfach schön, einen Teil der alten Giga-Stimmen mal wieder zu hören.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. September 2010)

BuffedCast
HeldenCast
Call To Auction Podcast
Chaosradio Express
OutDPS Hunting Party Podcast
Sendung mit der Maus


----------



## Haxxler (30. September 2010)

BuffedCast
HeldenCast
GameOne Plauschangriff
Ab und zu mal GamingClerks oder Rawiioli


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2010)

Höre eigentlich nur den BuffedCast und den GameOne Plauschangriff. Beide sind echt zu empfehlen...


----------



## Teal (30. September 2010)

Meine Lieblinge bei den *Audio-Podcasts:*


*BuffedCast:* http://www.buffed.de/buffed/features/442/buffedCast-MP3
*HeldenCast:* http://www.heldendaten.de/content/podcasts
*CromCast:* http://www.cromcast.de/
*Spieleveteranen:* http://www.spieleveteranen.de/
*Von der Rolle:* http://vonderrolle.gamesbash.de/
und natürlich den
*NinjaCast:* http://www.ninjalooter.de/ninjacast/ 

Bei den *Video-Podcasts* sind es schon ein paar weniger:


Fernsehkritik.tv
3sat Neues
3sat Nano


----------



## Gerti (30. September 2010)

Bis eben wusste ich nicht, was ein Podcast ist. o.O

Wenn ich mir so die antworten durchlese, dann ist das einzige Fernsehkritik.tv



> *Podcasting* bezeichnet das Produzieren und Anbieten von abonnierbaren Mediendateien (Audio oder Video) über das Internet.


Für mich hieß das immer ein Online-Magazin oder sowas, aber nie ein "Podcast" dachte immer, das wäre sowas Itunes Appel mäßiges :O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Oktober 2010)

http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/27614/gamersglobal-podcast-0


----------



## Gfiti (3. Oktober 2010)

Podcasts ftw!

Ich hör nebenbei noch den Podcast von

http://technikwuerze.de/

Interessiert sicher nicht jeden hier, kommt auch leider nicht wirklich regelmäßig, aber die machen auch teilweise schön lange 2h Podcasts.


----------



## Draktur (5. August 2011)

Hiho. 
Ich bin auf der suche nach einigen verschiedenen podcasts.
Ich höre wöchentlich "buffedcast" und sehe mir die "buffedshow" an. Die gesuchten p-casts sollten ähnliche Themen ansprechen und unbedingt nett besetzt sein (habe keine Lust am Samstagmorgen durch eine gelangweilte und eintönige Stimme wieder einzulschafen). 
Ich bevorzuge deutsche podcasts aber würde mir durchaus auch mal die englischen anhören wollen. Hat einer von euch vllt ein paar Vorschläge?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Dracun (6. August 2011)

Wenn du dich auch für ältere Spiele interessieren solltest, kann ich dir Aquariumterror.de empfehlen.
http://www.aquariumterror.de/
Dies wird von einigen Buffed Usern gemacht und ist sehr gut. Finde ich zumindest.
Und falls du dich für Filme interessierst, kann ich dir den Von dder Rolle Cast empfehlen.
http://vdr-cast.de/
Dort wird über sich Filme unterhalten,. Interessant, Informativ und Lustig.


----------



## MyBestFriendThePC (8. August 2011)

Also ich höre eigentlich nur den....mist wie heißt er doch gleich...ba...bi...achja, buffed cast ;D

Aber, dank einigen anderen Post hier, höre mich gerade in den GameOne Plauschangriff rein...klingt ganz gut 

*
*


----------



## Magogan (22. März 2012)

Hiho,

was sind eure Lieblings-Podcasts?

Hier sind meine Lieblingspodcasts:
"Rache der Wartenden" von Hitradio FFH (das ist echt lustig )
"extra3" von NDR (auch nicht schlecht xD)

Edit: Wie konnte ich diesen Thread nur übersehen? Oo


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

ChoasRadio

Alternativlos

1337Kultur

Klabautercast




Lieblingspodcast : CR23

*Chaos, Diskord und Konfusion*

Nichts ist wahr, alles ist erlaubt!

Heil Dir Eris!
 Unsere Göttin!
 Hüterin des Chaos, des Diskords und der Konfusion! 

 Wir sind ein Stamm von Philosophen, Theologen, Magiern, Wissenschaftlern, Künstlern, Clowns und ähnlichen Wahnsinnigen und sind beseelt von Dir und Deinen Taten! Du bist das Chaos. Du bist der Stoff aus dem wir unsere Rhythmen gewinnen. Du bist der Geist, der unsere Kinder und Clowns in freudiger Anarchie lachen läßt! 

 Man muß noch Chaos in sich haben, um einen tanzenden Stern zu gebären. Und wir werden den Fluch des Graugesichts von uns schütteln und das Kreative über das Zerstörerische siegen lassen. Und niemals werden wir glauben, was wir lesen. 

 Laßt sie nicht das Eschaton immanentisieren! 

 Heil Eris! Alles Heil Diskordia! 

 LDD 

 ---><--- ---><--- ---><--- ---><--- ---><---
 ---><--- ---><--- ---><--- ---><--- ---><--- 

 Zur 23. Sendung nimmt Chaosradio nimmt die Diskordier (und das Chaos) unter die Lupe. Mit viel, viel Spaß am Gerät fnord. 

 Kallisti!


----------

